# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Column: EpiPen, levensreddende injectie bij allergische steekreactie

## gerard1977

Indien het lichaam overmatig reageert op lichaamsvreemde stoffen zoals bij een allergische reactie dan kan er anafylactische shock ontstaan. Dit is een zeer gevaarlijke omstandigheid waarbij het leven per ommegaande in gevaar komt. Komt deze potentieel fatale situatie voor dan kan de EpiPen levensreddend zijn. Wat is dit voor injectie, wat is de helpende stof en waarom is de inschakeling van hulpdiensten altijd noodzakelijk?

*Anafylactische shock, wat is dat?* 
Indien het lichaam te weinig bloeddruk heeft in de vaten dan is er onvoldoende stuwcapactiteit om alle belangrijke onderdelen van het lichaam te voorzien van zuurstofrijk bloed. Dit wordt veroorzaakt door een overmatige aanmaak van histamine waardoor de spanning om de aderen in hoog tempo verzwakt. Het houdt in dat er sprake is van een levensbedreigende omstandigheid waarbij lichaamsfuncties in progressief tempo gaan uitvallen. De persoon komt daarbij in een shocktoestand. Het hart, de longen en hersenen krijgen daarbij potentieel onvoldoende zuurstofrijk bloed waardoor cellen beginnen af te sterven. Deze omstandigheid kan dus ontstaan naar aanleiding van een zwaar ongeval, ten gevolge van bepaalde ziekten maar ook bij overgevoeligheid (allergie) voor stoffen. 

*Invloed van een allergische reactie*
Sommige personen zijn overgevoelig voor bepaalde lichaamsvreemde stoffen. Mensen met een allergie kunnen tijdens zonnige of stoffige dagen heftig reageren. Ook als men wordt gestoken door bijvoorbeeld een wesp kan de huid ernstig reageren waarbij de ongewenste stoffen verder het lichaam indringen. Het immuunsysteem reageert overmatig waardoor andere lichaamsfuncties in het geding komen. De persoon kan flauwvallen, misselijkheid, buikpijn, opgezette keel, overgeven, diarree en in het meest extreme geval is er sprake van een shock toestand. Let wel de persoon reageert overmatig heftig en dat staat niet in verhouding tot de verkregen steek. Oftewel het lichaam zorgt er door toedoen van het immuunsysteem zelf voor dat er een fatale situatie kan ontstaan. Dit kan ook worden veroorzaakt door het eten van pinda’s, garnalen, bepaalde soorten fruit of de inname van verkeerde medicatie. Hoe kan de EpiPen daarbij helpen?

*Huid- en systematische mastocytose*
Mestcellen in het lichaam worden aangemaakt in het beenmerg als onrijpe witte bloedlichaampjes en trekken naar vele delen in het lichaam. Eenmaal .../...

Lees verder...

----------

